# AIRSPEED OXFORD



## Ron Handgraaf (Sep 8, 2007)

Pilot's Notes for the OXFORD I II.
British multi-engine trainer during WW.II.

Regards

Ron

Airspeed Oxford


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 8, 2007)

Another great one, Thanks Ron


----------

